# Who the hell?



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Going 128 South earlier this afternoon comming to work. Saw a dark blue older crown vic, soild blue roof bar (no TD's, alleys), with a blue/white Official "State" Plate, and a orange "Hows My Driving" sticker on the rear bumper.. Anyone know who this is.. The car was basically unmarked but I think there was a number on the roof. Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Doc ???????


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like a D.O.C., I've seen some of their cars with how is my driving stickers...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Doc


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, never seen an basically "unmarked" car with a bar before


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Patch on the door almost blends in with the color of the cruiser


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess it could have been one of the old clapped out one's.....the new ones are grey with the MA DOC spelled out along the side, right??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DodgeRam said:


> Thanks guys, never seen an basically "unmarked" car with a bar before


 :L:
I like you Dodge.... You don't miss the obvious....


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah its DOC I live in walpole near the prison and se have alot of them around.. also we have alot of GOV suv's and vics i see them all the time.. fbi? nsa? who knows


----------

